# Laney Ironheart Studio. My impression. :(



## Schaug (Jan 3, 2014)

I've sat with this amp for almost 2 hours in the store and played it through several different cabs. I play a Schecter Loomis 7 string and this amp 'seemed'' perfect for silent recording and low volume playing that I need right now. I also gig once a week so I needed something I could also use as my live amp. 

Now, this amp was so damn harsh and overly bright that I just couldn't believe it. I played with the EQ settings again and again and one does not simply tame the damn highs on this Pos! It might be the guitar wood combo (ash/maple)but I don't think so. I'm so disappointed. 

I'll have to find another tube head within my price range and still considering H&K Tubemeister 18 which seems great with a downside of voicing more for rock and not high gain stuff. Not sure of that though, cant seem to find a decent metal demo of it. ALso, ENGL Gigmaster 15 seems great but lacks footswitch (94 euro for one, no thanks) and lacks a decent out for silent recording but all in all sounds PHAT and I love it. 

Orange Terror series is out of the question because it lacks versatility (one trick pony) but sounds nice though. 

I already had a Blackstar HT-5 and it really sounds nice, a bit sterile but titty I got bored with it and its time to move on.

Any other suggestions? I hit the wall, you know whats that like


----------



## wakjob (Jan 3, 2014)

What speakers are you using with the Ironheart?


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Jan 3, 2014)

I thought the same thing when I tested out the IH Studio. It sounded brittle and, dare I say, sterile. I really wanted to like it, but no matter what guitar or cab I paired it with, it just never felt like it was breathing. The one time it sounded decent was with a korina PRS SE and an Egnater Tweaker 2x12. That combination sounded the best, to me. Something about the Korina wood and the "not too bright" Egnater Celestions seemed to work_.

_FWIW, the Jet City 22H is a fantastic amp for the price. There are 2 footswitchable channels (footswitch included) that can get supermassive when dimed out. Just be easy on the presence, it can get icepicky fast. You can get that and an H&K Redbox (for direct recording) for just south of $500 US (about 370 euro).


***edit for currency conversion***


----------



## Schaug (Jan 3, 2014)

wakjob said:


> What speakers are you using with the Ironheart?



I've tried it with Ironheart 212 an 112 cabs and a random Marshall 112 cab that was nearby. Same story with each one. It's tight alright but the harshness is incurable!


----------



## JD27 (Jan 3, 2014)

I wouldn't be shocked to find it sounded bad with those cabs. The Ironheart cabs are pretty cheap, haven't heard good reviews on them. I play my IRT through a closed back Orange 2x12 w/v30's. I don't find it harsh or overly bright, but my HT-5 and Dark Terror both sounded go through that cab. Were you using the PRE-BOOST feature? That thing is useless and just adds noise in my opinion.


----------



## Schaug (Jan 3, 2014)

JD27 said:


> I wouldn't be shocked to find it sounded bad with those cabs. The Ironheart cabs are pretty cheap, haven't heard good reviews on them. I play my IRT through a closed back Orange 2x12 w/v30's. I don't find it harsh or overly bright, but my HT-5 and Dark Terror both sounded go through that cab. Were you using the PRE-BOOST feature? That thing is useless and just adds noise in my opinion.



Possibly so. And no I didn't use the pre boost cause I know its shitty. I brought my zw44 drive with me but it couldnt help. The amp is already tight as it is so I practically didnt need any kind of booster. It has nice cleans though


----------



## JD27 (Jan 3, 2014)

Schaug said:


> Possibly so. And no I didn't use the pre boost cause I know its shitty. I brought my zw44 drive with me but it couldnt help. The amp is already tight as it is so I practically didnt need any kind of booster. It has nice cleans though



That is my one complaint, it is very tight.


----------



## wakjob (Jan 3, 2014)

That's funny. Somewhere there's a Laney engineer banging their head against their desk...

*"It's too tight!"* ??? That's what metal guitarist have been clamoring for, for ages now.

IDK man, you're at a crossroads. 

Do you throw more money at the situation trying different preamp tubes and speakers? 
OR, cut your losses and run?


----------



## JD27 (Jan 3, 2014)

wakjob said:


> That's funny. Somewhere there's a Laney engineer banging their head against their desk...
> 
> *"It's too tight!"* ??? That's what metal guitarist have been clamoring for, for ages now.



 It would be nice if it broke up a bit more, guess that's why I need another Orange.


----------



## Schaug (Jan 3, 2014)

JD27 said:


> It would be nice if it broke up a bit more, guess that's why I need another Orange.



Id love myself an Orange but multi channel ones are too pricey, but I love the sound. They are so powerful and grindy. Engl also  Id love an opinion from any metalhead out there who used hk tubemeister somewhat boosted just to hear the difference. 

Btw Laney tightness is not an issue at all but harshness is.


----------



## viesczy (Jan 3, 2014)

I hate to be an @$$, but all Laney amps seem bright when not actually hearing them in the band mix. I have 2 (VH100 and TT50) and know all too well the "ice pick" you think you're hearing when playing by yourself. 

When you hear yourself in the mix, or a recording, that is when you appreciate Laney's charms. 

I tend to dial in my amp's tones with my guitar tone rolled back a little and the amp mids/highs more towards noon. Why? I can tweak my guitar's tone knob for a tontal spike for better attack but still have an amp tone that isn't too ice pick like. Gives a great compressed tone for neck pickup soloing and still single not clarity. 

As a note, I've not tried that an Ironheart.

Derek


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 5, 2014)

What did you have the tone(presence) and dynamics(resonance) knobs set to? These make a huge difference in the sound of the amp.


----------



## 4Eyes (Jan 5, 2014)

you can't have uber tight amp without being bright and having less lowend. anyway I think that 4x12 cab of some v30 sort would help to add some serious balls to your sound.

did it sound harsh and brittle alone? good, it means you'll have no problems cutting through band mix and your sound will blend well with bass sound


----------



## talon97 (Jan 5, 2014)

Randall Diavlo, I have the 5w. It is nasty through my Veteran 30 and Green Beret 2x12


----------



## karjim (Jan 5, 2014)

viesczy said:


> I hate to be an @$$, but all Laney amps seem bright when not actually hearing them in the band mix. I have 2 (VH100 and TT50) and know all too well the "ice pick" you think you're hearing when playing by yourself.
> 
> When you hear yourself in the mix, or a recording, that is when you appreciate Laney's charms.
> 
> ...




 I play Laney for several years....These are made to play in a band mix....Don't forget that Laney amps have too too many highs for a good reason...so if you're a pure rhythm player put treble at 2 and presence cranked....Then the harsh goes and the mediums come beefy
Laney cabs are very bad for metal even the Ironheart.....But Laney heads with Mesa or Orange cabs, it's a total different story...
Btw I don't like the Ironheart, I think it's a bad study of Engl amps....The VH100/GH100 walk on his face if you wanna play your woderfull avatar's music: Death


----------



## will_shred (Jan 5, 2014)

Stay away from the Tubemiester 18. The clean channel is great, however the dirty channel might actually be the worst sounding gain channel I've ever heard. There's not a single redeeming thing about it.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 5, 2014)

Turn the Tone down, I have mine set to -2 on my IRT60H and both my IRT Studios.

Also speakers play a big part as well. I've had great experience with Vintage 30's in my Laney TT 4x12's and my GS412PA. Also the G12H-75's in my Iommi 4x12 are great also.

I've been using Laney's for years and not found them overly bright. I own 2 VH100R's, The IRT60H and 2 IRT Studios.


----------



## minorseventh (Jan 5, 2014)

I had the little IRT studio for a couple weeks. It did have a certain sizzle to it that I guess would be considered bright, but it really did go away once the volume was increased. also, going direct with it sounded good. not overly bright at all.

theres more fish in the sea. keep looking!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 5, 2014)

Man you are bumming me out, but maybe that's good. I've been debating trying an IRT studio for recording to get myself back into that swing, and with lunchbox amps since I've downsized. There's a Monuments clips I liked a lot with it, but I did sense it is dry and bright. I owned a GH100 for a while and really like it. Not bright at all. But here's some thoughts:

I've been an ENGL owner for years. Invader 150 was my dream amp, and I made it sound stupendous through an ENGL standard 4x12, and my current 1x12 Mesa with a Dark Shadow speaker. Since downsizing I grabbed an Ironball. Holy F*U*C*K. Prayers were answered because I am blown away with how ....ing awesome it sounds, with it's own voice too (not merely a micro Powerball). Beautiful cleans, great, great lead channel, and the boost is metal as all hell. I ran a Protone Keith Merrow OD which sounded amazing; made it so damn tight. But, I really enjoyed how tight it was by itself. No OD needed, really. Added to the cleans it makes for a very good crunch tone. I AB'd this with a Gigmaster, which sounded deep and throaty but not enough gain (lack of preamp tubes kill this head, but I still really like it). The Gigmaster is a little dry, but with a good boost it can scream. Both have a power soak. Ironball is pricey but amazing and worth it. Sounded great through my Mesa 1x12, ENGL 1x10, 1x12, and 4x12 XXL. I also ran it through a Bogner cab, not sure which model. Absolutely titts. I want to try a Fryette 4x12 as I like front loaded speakers the most. Brings out the guitar's character more.

The H&K: I'm a fan. I like the tones, and the lead boosted is pretty nice and crunchy. It can pull off some metal, but needs an OD for more grit and depth. It sounds big through a 4x12. There is plenty of headroom (not as much as the ENGL) which adds to the character. It's very tight. BUT: there was something missing. I almost can't tell what, but it just seems to be missing low mids, and the low end is a bit soft. I've felt this about all the tubemeisters. Still want to try a Grandmeister but that fact kept me from preordering one. It has really cool features and seems like an amazing recording/gigging amp. But it just lacks the heft in the mids that you get from ENGL, Bogner, Orange, and other amps. My old Mk 1 Triamp had the same issue, so I think it's an H&K character trait. Not that it's bad, as the tone is cool. But for metal it's just not "big" and mean enough. 

I've been really drawn to the Randall Diavlo. They have a very great throaty mean metal tone, sound tight, and clear. Gain: well it's a metal amp. I've been advised to try the RDH20, but if you really want to gig it go with the RDH45. It has 6L6 powertubes and absolutely crushing low end. Lots of yourtube examples. 

I hope that helps explain a bit. I play everything from prog/Vai/fusion to Deeds of Flesh and Rotten Sound, and I'd push the ENGL series or Diavlo series. Next on my list is Rhodes and Baron Amps. Maybe check out the Snott Watt by Baron. Sounds nuts for a 5 watt lunchbox amp!


----------



## Mjw21a (Jul 12, 2015)

The IRT-STUDIO sounds great through an orange cab with V30's though remains a bit sterile until you do some tube rolling. I found that putting a NOS CVC CV4035 in v2 and A NOS RFT ECC82 in the PI completely transformed this amp. So far v1 is using the JJ it came with and the stock Ruby tubes in the power stage although I'm keen to replace those with NOS 6P14P-EV's at some point


----------



## tscoolberth (Jul 12, 2015)

Own the IRT Studio and yes it does benefit from some tube swapping. I went with Sokteks in the power area and in V1 and the PI. A JJ in hte middle. Got a killer deal on Laney 4x12 Cab that I could not pass up, though I can see how it would benefit from an Orange or Mesa Cab. These things are built for recording ... sounds great "in the mix". I find they do not agree with my EMG stocked guitars.

I also own a Randall RD45, Very throaty, no OD needed and it gobbles up my EMG stocked guitars with gain at 2 pm. I have plans to retube this as well. Sounds great even at low volumes.


----------



## wheelsdeal (Jul 13, 2015)

I am surprised by most comments.I had an Ironheart 60 and it wasnt bright or harsh at all.On the contrary i found it slightly dark and round sounding.I also didnt found it very tight and in desperate need of an od in front.It is a dry amp that contributes to the tightness but still was loose imo.The on board boost was crap indeed.

I dont know maybe its the 6L6 to EL84 difference,the fact that i run it to some top notch cabs,or my guitars at the time (Gibson LP,Explorer) which i guess has a darker looser feel.For reference my EVH 5150 is way more bright and harsh than the IRT.

I also dont agree with the Orange Terror line being one trick pony.I had the Jim Root Terror and it was one of the best amps i had and still craving for another.From cleans to crunch to high gain it was amazing.Yea being a one channel amp is not suitable for live situation but the tones that comes out of it...you just cant say its a one trick pony.


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 13, 2015)

I had an Ironheart Studio (IRT) for a week, then exchanged it for an ENGL Ironball.

I just found the IRT somewhat generic in its tone and, surprisingly, through my cab I felt it lacked proper presence. The opposite of what the OP says.

In any case though, I think the Ironball is a better sounding amp. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 13, 2015)

wheelsdeal said:


> I am surprised by most comments.I had an Ironheart 60 and it wasnt bright or harsh at all.On the contrary i found it slightly dark and round sounding.I also didnt found it very tight and in desperate need of an od in front.It is a dry amp that contributes to the tightness but still was loose imo.The on board boost was crap indeed.
> 
> I dont know maybe its the 6L6 to EL84 difference,the fact that i run it to some top notch cabs,or my guitars at the time (Gibson LP,Explorer) which i guess has a darker looser feel.For reference my EVH 5150 is way more bright and harsh than the IRT.
> 
> I also dont agree with the Orange Terror line being one trick pony.I had the Jim Root Terror and it was one of the best amps i had and still craving for another.From cleans to crunch to high gain it was amazing.Yea being a one channel amp is not suitable for live situation but the tones that comes out of it...you just cant say its a one trick pony.



No, I had exactly the same problem as you with my IRT. I found it a bit dark, round and lacking in presence.

I'm suspecting the problem might be that the amp is very picky with the cabs and speakers it is paired with.


----------



## Mjw21a (Jul 14, 2015)

I think you're right there. Sounds great through an Orange cab, and completely rubbish through the IRT212 cab. I'm installing some Celestion V30's in the IRT212 so hopefully it will sound something like the Orange cab my mate has. Sounds great with that


----------



## Bearitone (Jul 14, 2015)

What about the Randall diavlo series?


----------



## mindwalker (Jul 15, 2015)

Stephen said:


> Turn the Tone down, I have mine set to -2 on my IRT60H and both my IRT Studios.



this!

The first time I tried the IRT Studio I too found it to be too harsh and brittle. Turning the tone down helped a ton! I'm playing through an Engl V112 cab


----------



## Mjw21a (Jul 21, 2015)

Yup, Celestion V30's fixed the tone up completely. Sounds very similar to my mates IRT60 running the orange cab. Granted, he's using almost the exact same preamp tube combo.


----------



## Stijnson (Jul 21, 2015)

Never thought it was too bright personally. Then again I ran it into a DAW to use some nice IR's and headphones/monitors. I always wanted it to be slightly brighter and less warm. Never quite got the attack and agression I wanted out of it. My tone is set on +2 and the dynamics quite far down. In the end I bought a Kemper... Best decision I ever made, guitar gear related that is!


----------



## minorseventh (Jul 21, 2015)

I had the IRT studio and sent it back in a week. I felt it was utter crap. also had the mini 5150, the mesa 5:25, the mini rec, a couple of Oranges, and I ALMOST bought the mini 6505 a few weeks ago... but then I found a good deal on a used Engl Ironball and my living room/recording amp quest is officially concluded. The Engl is an astounding little amp, and in my humble opinion the finest lunchbox available. (except for perhaps the Bogner Atma, which I have not actually seen in person!) A close second would be the Mark 5:25, but it really needed to be loud to deliver the goods.

I really wanted to like the Laney, but ultimately I felt they tried to cram too many tweaks and options into it and perhaps didnt spend enough R&D time on the core tone.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Aug 3, 2015)

I have the IRT Studio for more than a year now. 

Do I like it? Yes. Do I love it? No. 

Does it sound brittle and harsh? Definitely it does, but only at low volume and through the 1W input. To correct the sound, as many of you suggested, I roll the tone knob on -2 and play with the dynamics knob.

What cabinet do I use? An IRT 112. And I love it, you can clearly tell that it has been designed to match the head. I plugged other amps, sounds crap. I plugged the IRT Studio, 15W input, volume at 4, it roars. Perfect for what I play, nice attack (quite smooth, yet tight), good sustain.

Why don't I love it? I bought it so I can "silently" record via USB and re-amp the sound. Pity that the sound you get is unbearably thin and fizzy, very harsh on high frequencies and lacking of any "body". The sound is also pretty difficult to correct in post processing.

Would I recommend it? Yes if you don't play "djent" or modern metal stuff. I do play classic metal, hard rock, old school death metal, and I find the IRT perfect. I tried to play some "modern" death metal, I wanted to throw the amp out of the window, it sounded like a muffed fart.


----------



## Mjw21a (Sep 4, 2015)

Just adding to my findings on this little amp. With Seymour Duncan Seth Lovers in an LP, combined with this amp and a Celestion V30 based cab is a match made in heaven. Using the little NuX MFX10 in the effects loop is great also, loving the Ultra Clean effect  I couldn't be happier with my IRT Studio at this point. Considering I only paid $550 for the amp, $50 for the IRT212 cab and $320 for the Celestion V30's I don't think I could have done better for the money. The little NuX effect pedal was only $169 too. Cheap all up for awesome sound 

@ EmaDaCuz

Don't use the 1W practice mode. It truly does sound rubbish, kind of anaemic. I just use the 15W input, output via the XLR DI (with cab emulation off) to an ADA GCS2 cab emulator using an XLR to TRS cable, and from there to my ESI ESU1808 for headphones or a mixer for live situations. The integrated cab emulation built in isn't that great, sounds pretty generic, hence the GCS2. Everything is nicely cable tied in my 6U ABS rack, nice and portable. During daytime though I just use the cab, more comfortable than headphones.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 4, 2015)

The IRT studio sounds great with my marshall MF cab.
About Laney cabs, i only had the Iommi signature one and it was very good for all kinds of metal.
The tubemesiter 18 is also a good amp abnd better than the Laney imho, which lacks versatility.


----------



## Meista (Jan 20, 2016)

I got the IRT today. I'm pairing it with the cab from my JCA20 combo, atm.

The amp is so incredibly dark through the speaker (Eminence). 
I have to dime (!!) the tone and treble to get any kind of presence or "sizzle". 
It's unreal.

The amp really seems to be very picky when it comes to cabs and speakers.


----------

